# My hairless babies



## addicted2ratz (Jul 15, 2007)

I just had to share these shots of them, they are so funny they are cute!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what big ears you have, grandma! Too cute!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, the ears!  So cute..


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

AH! They're gonna fly away with those things!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwww!!!I love hairlesses!!!
I want to come steal them,but I'd never make it all the way to Canada...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I seriously think there gonna take-off in flight soon...lol!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, whereabouts in Ontario are you, addicted2ratz?


----------



## addicted2ratz (Jul 15, 2007)

Barrie, just north of Toronto.


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG they are sooo cute! I wish I had one now


----------



## addicted2ratz (Jul 15, 2007)

I still have one real nice bald male who is a sibling looking for a home. I am repeating the breeding as we did only get 5 babies. 

I think they are way to cool, they are so warm to touch also :wink:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw I'd take the male but can't afford to take in another one right now 
I was just in Barrie a little while ago! I'm near Oshawa.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

HUGE EARS!!! did you know that you ears keep growing all throught your life, and did you know your evey never grow


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so cute. hehe. makes me want a hairless.


----------

